# any one sponsored me from manitoba as a close friend, please?



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

hello friends , i want sponsor from manitoba pnp , any one help me?

and is it required? 

when i got my invite from Manitoba PNP


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JAGJITJATT said:


> hello friends , i want sponsor from manitoba pnp , any one help me?
> 
> and is it required?
> 
> when i got my invite from Manitoba PNP


Your message doesn?t make a lot of sense. 

Your request does not make a great deal of sense. You need to find someone with much superior English writing skills than you possess. I doubt very much if you?d pass the IELTS test.


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> Your message doesn?t make a lot of sense.
> 
> Your request does not make a great deal of sense. You need to find someone with much superior English writing skills than you possess. I doubt very much if you?d pass the IELTS test.


ok!!:ranger: 

i have degree in social work and also experience of 7 years. and Ielts with 6 band , so i have applied for Manitoba PNP 

i want to know that if i required sponsor, close relative in Manitoba.?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you think you can serve people in the best way with a language level that is not higher?
You know you can't work as a Social Worker here, as long as you don't pass the exams?


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

EVHB said:


> Do you think you can serve people in the best way with a language level that is not higher?
> You know you can't work as a Social Worker here, as long as you don't pass the exams?


to do social work job in canada only 6 band required, that i have ok


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JAGJITJATT said:


> hello friends , i want sponsor from manitoba pnp , any one help me?




You want some random person to sponsor you?!?!?!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

JAGJITJATT said:


> to do social work job in canada only 6 band required, that i have ok


Your English skills aren't likely to be good enough to pass the exams required to work as a social worker. Those exams will be administered in English and the level of proficiency you have demonstrated here will not be anywhere near good enough to understand, much less pass those exams.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

A minimum requirement from the government doesn't give any guarantee an employer is interested in hiring you. It's just a minimum requirement. You will need extra's in order to be competitive with the other candidates for a job. 
I work in 'social services' and would't hire a case worker with level 6. Sorry! Plenty of choice in Social Workers and Social Service Workers, at least in the Greater Toronto Area. Hope for you there's a huge shortage anywhere else.


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

EVHB said:


> A minimum requirement from the government doesn't give any guarantee an employer is interested in hiring you. It's just a minimum requirement. You will need extra's in order to be competitive with the other candidates for a job.
> I work in 'social services' and would't hire a case worker with level 6. Sorry! Plenty of choice in Social Workers and Social Service Workers, at least in the Greater Toronto Area. Hope for you there's a huge shortage anywhere else.


i want to get pr only, and if i got pr then i can do labour jobs, if i can't pass any administration exam.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Are ALL of your IELTS band scores a 6, or do you have any 5.5 band scores?

If you have *1*_ (one)_ score of 5.5 and the rest 6 or above, you are _ineligible_ to come to Canada under the Federal Skilled Worker program.


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Are ALL of your IELTS band scores a 6, or do you have any 5.5 band scores?
> 
> If you have *1*_ (one)_ score of 5.5 and the rest 6 or above, you are _ineligible_ to come to Canada under the Federal Skilled Worker program.


i have 6 bands in each .

could i do the labour jobs in canada after getting pr of canada????


----------



## JAGJITJATT (May 20, 2018)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Are ALL of your IELTS band scores a 6, or do you have any 5.5 band scores?
> 
> If you have *1*_ (one)_ score of 5.5 and the rest 6 or above, you are _ineligible_ to come to Canada under the Federal Skilled Worker program.


i got 69 points in FSW program and 341 in express entry with L -7.5 S -6.5 R -6.5 W -6.5


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your CRS is much too low. You’d probably need at least a score of 440


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

JAGJITJATT said:


> i have 6 bands in each .
> 
> could i do the labour jobs in canada after getting pr of canada????


Some jobs require potential candidates to pass a pre-screening exam, even for labour jobs - topics of the exams can range from anything from job specific technical skills to basic numeracy and English language skill (I had to sit one for a call centre job... a call centre job!!) and if you cannot achieve a certain score on the test(s), the employer doesn't have to hire you. It isn't against Canadian law for them to do this and you have no recourse against them if you don't pass and they decide not to hire you.


----------

